# Broker for investing on Zagreb Stock Exchange (ZSE)?



## JoshuaJ (19 July 2013)

Heyo Guys 

Question 

I have an interest to invest overseas, but unfortunately after hundreds of hours I cannot find a trusted broker (platform), because I want to invest in Zagreb stock exchange (country > croatia). comsec, etrade, bell direct, westpac etc do not provide a service to this country.

Do you guys have any ideas ??

Thanks most appreciated


----------

